# Pacific Jade Hops



## Julez (24/10/09)

Hi all, 

I'm thinking of doing a single malt, single hop beer with Pacific Jade hops. I've never used this hop before, so I'm interested in anyone's experience using it. The grower's description is;
"The aroma of this hop is described as bold as it delivers a herbal infusion of fresh citrus and crushed black pepper. Brewing trials have illustrated Pacific Jade as an excellent hop that delivers a pleasing soft bitterness matched to desirable aroma characteristics." 

I like the sound of this in a summer ale type of brew. Would probably use the flowers @ 13.7% AA. What do you reckon? 

Julez.


----------



## Mantis (24/10/09)

Sounds good. 
A simple Aussie pale with JW Trad ale is what I would do with them, buts that only because I have bags of the stuff  

A wheat might suit them as well


----------



## Brewer_010 (24/10/09)

I used it in a porter, bittering addition to 29 IBUs (with fuggles and goldings flavour addition) and they're right when they say it's a soft bittering. It's very very smooth - I couldn't pick any flavour from it. I'd probably be a bit more agressive with bittering next time, it seems to be pretty forgiving.

I'm brewing an ordinary bitter with it soon, bittering and flavouring so hope it's OK.


----------



## bconnery (24/10/09)

I made an all Pacific Jade blonde ale a while back. 
Really very nice. 
I put a mix of ale and pils malt and a bit of munich for some malt background. A smidgin of carahell because I had that much left...
I definitely got the citrus with a hint of pepper. It was a nice beer for the summer anyway. 


Recipe: Jaded Blonde
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 10.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2500.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 50.51 % 
1400.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 28.28 % 
1000.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 20.20 % 
50.00 gm Carahell (Weyermann) (27.0 EBC) Grain 1.01 % 
30.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (45 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (15 min) Hops 12.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (5 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (1 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale


----------



## schooey (24/10/09)

I remember tasting a Pacific Jade Blonde at Tony's place a while back, it was a bloody tasty berr... shoot him a PM if he doesn't stumble in here and find this. From memory it was only one or two grains and one hop...


----------



## Tony (24/10/09)

i thought it was a simple beer too mate till i dug up the recipe.

Made in march 2008.

Pacific Jade Blond Ale

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.60
Anticipated EBC: 8.0
Anticipated IBU: 23.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.0 4.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
30.0 3.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
20.0 2.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
5.0 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
4.0 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.037 3
1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 17.8 First WH
20.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 5.9 10 min.
50.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05 

and a picture of it 

cheers


----------



## Nick JD (25/10/09)

Pac Jade and Pac Gem are my goto bittering hops for their neutrality. 

At the moment I've got this down and it's delicious out of the fermenter. I enjoy fruity ales, but sometimes a whole cupboard full of fruit isn't adequate variety. And leaving out late additions makes your megaswill drinking friends go _yum. _It seems not everyone likes beer to taste of fruit.

12L
2.5kg BB Ale @ 66C
100g Carapils
12g Pacific Jade for 45min
6g US05


----------



## Julez (25/10/09)

Thanks for the responses everyone!

Sounds great, I like the idea of doing a blond ale with this hop as some of you have too, sounds like a great combo. 
I was thinking US-05 would be a good choice of yeast and it seems to be what everyone has gone with, so I will run with that too. 

Would it work with Vienna malt, do you think? I've never done a 100% Vienna malt beer and I'm not really familiar with the flavour profile of it, other than what I've read. Otherwise, I just may run with an Aussie ale malt, as Mantis has suggested. I was wanting to do some hefty flavour and aroma additions with this hop to get a real hit of the citrus and pepper zing. I will mash at the higher end of temps and use a bit of CaCl and possibly caramelise the first runnings to get a nice, malty base to balance this one out. 

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Julez (25/10/09)

Just bumping this one, hoping someone can provide their thoughts on Vienna malt in a single malt beer?

Cheers


----------



## Yob (28/11/15)

Move over German Magnum..

:icon_drool2:


----------



## technobabble66 (29/11/15)

Any flavour & aroma impact to report? 
Or just the mild citrus & pepper mentioned above?


----------



## Yob (29/11/15)

I wouldn't hesitate in using it dry, smelled amazing, I've not had enough time to trawl the net to see what others have done and reported as yet.


----------



## Mardoo (29/11/15)

I know there's a couple breweries in the States that use a lot of PJ.


----------



## Yob (29/11/15)

Late/dry or for bittering?


----------

